# Finally got my glowstache!



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

And it's broken  been plugged into 3 different USB ports for over an hour now. Nothing


----------



## KAR (Oct 12, 2015)

Need to charge it. I forgot how long mine had to charge but it was a while. I connected it to my laptop.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

KAR said:


> Need to charge it. I forgot how long mine had to charge but it was a while. I connected it to my laptop.


The light on the back isn't even lighting up showing that it's charging


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Connecting to a wall plug is always faster than plugging it into a computer.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> Connecting to a wall plug is always faster than plugging it into a computer.


Not if it's not taking a charge at all  lol


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I was referring to the previous poster charging it in his computer and it taking a long time.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ah. Gotcha. Sorry


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

No worries! Working on getting my glowstache now. Only 40 rides left to go. Lyft is slow in my market.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I got one forever ago and haven't used it once. It is still in its case. I did turn in on to see it worked.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine showed up charged I guess... I was able to turn it on and use it right away.

In fact, I haven't even needed to charge mine yet at all... 

When you plug it in to charge, a ring around the button lights up. Actually the button is not even a traditional push button, more of a contact switch really, no moving parts.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah I don't use mine as I don't like being a target to everyone including a-hole taxing drivers that don't like us. Plus more of my rides are Uber because of demand so makes it kind of pointless.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

They kept sending me txt to give them my address so they can send me that crap. Never replied . Not putting anything ******ed on my car


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You came after I did and got yours before I got mine. I am at fifty one. Of course, I do not often drive TNC, which might explain why I _*ain't givin' none too many o' them thar' Lyftee rides*_.

................sorry to learn that it does not work. I would send Lyft a polite nastygram (there is an oxymoron for you) that tells them that it is not working and ask them what to do.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

I enjoy watching those lighted stashes being pulled over in San Diego.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I use my Stash all the time and haven't had any issues with the cops yet... Only the grabby tourists wanting to take pictures with it and the one guy who asked me if he could keep it (I'm sure he low rated me because I said no)


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Manotas said:


> I use my Stash all the time and haven't had any issues with the cops yet... Only the grabby tourists wanting to take pictures with it and the one guy who asked me if he could keep it (I'm sure he low rated me because I said no)


If you drive in CA you will have a problem with it at night given enough time.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You came after I did and got yours before I got mine. I am at fifty one. Of course, I do not often drive TNC, which might explain why I _*ain't givin' none too many o' them thar' Lyftee rides*_.
> 
> ................sorry to learn that it does not work. I would send Lyft a polite nastygram (there is an oxymoron for you) that tells them that it is not working and ask them what to do.


I'm already at 200 rides :/


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Yeah I don't use mine as I don't like being a target to everyone including a-hole taxing drivers that don't like us. Plus more of my rides are Uber because of demand so makes it kind of pointless.


I put mine down in the radio/loose change holder area. Don't wanna use it unless it's night and I'm pulling up to a crowded area trying to find someone.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> No worries! Working on getting my glowstache now. Only 40 rides left to go. Lyft is slow in my market.


Want to do something about that? Lyft has an ambassador program. https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214581217-Passenger-Referral-Bonuses-for-Lyft-Ambassadors

Basically you are part of a team who hits the local events and spread the word about Lyft. Not only does Lyft pay you an hourly rate (usually around 10 an hour) but you are also signing people up on the spot. . . and getting passenger referral bonuses added to your pay. Worth looking into if you want to increase the use of Lyft in your area.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

A few things about the 'stash that were not apparent at first, at least to me. Needs to have some charge to work at all. The charge light on the back is VERY dim. The on/off switch is a touch sensitive switch that requires a few seconds of contact to turn on/pulse/off. I thought mine was broken at first and was banging it on the counter like a monkey thinking the switch was stuck. Not my finest moment.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

How does anyone find 100 lyft rides? Dead center of downtown NYC in a massive earth quake flee the city type stuff I wouldn't get a ping.... Lyft is getting worse everyday, Uber is really taking its toll on Lyft...pax don't want to wait 10 minutes when Uber is 1 minute away


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I got one forever ago and haven't used it once. It is still in its case. I did turn in on to see it worked.


Same here, MattyMikey. Mine arrived last month. The box is unopened and tucked away in the garage. I don't want anything on my car that can attract police, pranksters, or vandals. No Lyft emblem, sticker, glowstache, airport decal...nothing. In the Chicago market, your car is screaming for a ticket...any kind of ticket.. if it's marked as a Lyft or Uber.


----------



## Michaelv1143 (Apr 2, 2016)

After completing your 100th ride how long did it take to receive your gloswstache?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Michaelv1143 said:


> After completing your 100th ride how long did it take to receive your gloswstache?


About a week and a half? 2 weeks?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Chicago88 said:


> How does anyone find 100 lyft rides? Dead center of downtown NYC in a massive earth quake flee the city type stuff I wouldn't get a ping.... Lyft is getting worse everyday, Uber is really taking its toll on Lyft...pax don't want to wait 10 minutes when Uber is 1 minute away


It's gaining popularity here. I made almost $550 just working mon-thurs from 4:30 pm- 10pm and Friday from 4 pm to 8 pm. I'm just hoping it stays this way or gets better. A lot of people here say they are hearing about how horrible Uber is as a company and so they don't want to give them their business.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Hope lyft picks up new orleans . Currently applying.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Get Lyft referral cards made at vistaprint (discounted hugely through lyft) with your referral code. Pass them out to your Uber passengers and let them know the current promotion. Right now it's $50 free credits in my area for new customers. Look in the Lyft subforum for the referral card thread. Then you'll be turning more people to Lyft AND get compensation for it!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I sold mine to buy drugs


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I sold mine to buy drugs


Well that's not very responsible Lou. Lol

Who would buy a Lyft glowstache?! Lol


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Well that's not very responsible Lou. Lol
> 
> Who would buy a Lyft glowstache?! Lol


You got me, I only got $4 dollars for it and I bought Robitussin


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Interesting there used to be plenty of resellers on eBay, looks like Lyft got them taken down. There were going from $50-75 I believe.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> If you drive in CA you will have a problem with it at night given enough time.


What do you mean? I haven't found it distracting, and I drive at night all the time.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Interesting there used to be plenty of resellers on eBay, looks like Lyft got them taken down. There were going from $50-75 I believe.


That's about what I'd make if I did 100 lyft rides....I'd double my net income selling it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> If you drive in CA you will have a problem with it at night given enough time.


In most areas it's probably illegal but just not enforced. I'd rather not have another reason to get pulled over. Most lighting laws go something like this:

_No person shall display upon any motor vehicle any light visible from the front thereof other than white, yellow or amber, or any light other than red, yellow, amber or white visible from the rear thereof...._


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ND379 said:


> *Who would buy a Lyft glowstache?! Lol*


Don't laugh, ND379. After Lyft goes out of business, the Glowstache may become as valuable as the light on top of the old "Checker" cabs, after Checker Taxi, inc. went belly-up, in 1982.

*Ref:* http://www.checkertaxistand.com/ind...id=1&id=15227&limit=6&limitstart=6&Itemid=110


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh 


AllenChicago said:


> Don't laugh, ND379. After Lyft goes out of business, the Glowstache may become as valuable as the light on top of the old "Checker" cabs, after Checker Taxi, inc. went belly-up, in 1982.
> 
> *Ref:* http://www.checkertaxistand.com/ind...id=1&id=15227&limit=6&limitstart=6&Itemid=110


snap! Maybe I will store mine away then for a future sale


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

ND379 said:


> And it's broken  been plugged into 3 different USB ports for over an hour now. Nothing


Thats weird, it should blink slowly on and off then you know it needs charging, then when charging it should be a steady light on the back. I have to press the living crap out of it to make mine work, and to turn it off but I had to do 100 rides in 30 days to get glowstache so im proud of it,lol.
00


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Every time I dont put my stache out the pax is like where is your mustache ? So I usually say, its charging up.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Tim Wizard said:


> Thats weird, it should blink slowly on and off then you know it needs charging, then when charging it should be a steady light on the back. I have to press the living crap out of it to make mine work, and to turn it off but I had to do 100 rides in 30 days to get glowstache so im proud of it,lol.
> 00


I think you just have to do 100 rides. The 30 days part is not accurate. I've never done 100 rides with Lyft in a month but got my offer soon as I hit the 100 rides.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

how do i get one of these glowstashes thingy? 

is it available for riders too this way the driver can find me easier?


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

My bad, I had to do 100 rides in 30 days to get my huge $50 bonus at the time.


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> how do i get one of these glowstashes thingy?
> 
> is it available for riders too this way the driver can find me easier?


Lyft should be telling you after 100 rides, give them an email to make sure.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> If you drive in CA you will have a problem with it at night given enough time.


I see people in the Hollywood area with them all the time. Why would lyft give you something that's illegal in our state


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Kevin Melendez said:


> I see people in the Hollywood area with them all the time. Why would lyft give you something that's illegal in our state


The light can be used when the driver arrives at pick up, after the driver safely has parked, plug light in for passenger to find you... Lyft doesn't instruct drivers to drive with the light on. Drivers decide how to use the light and in many states driving with any light inside a moving vehicle can be against the law... Know your state's law


----------



## SLAV4UBER (Apr 30, 2016)

The included USB cable to charge is highly resistive / charges SLOW


----------



## fwtexguy (Sep 28, 2015)

Aren't you special now everyone will know that your a Lyft slave


----------

